# pigeon lice flies



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

So do lice flies tend to prefer sickly pigeons? Or can they be found on even the healthiest of feral pigeons? I re released my feral pigeon Lilly after I nursed him back to health and I saw him today with a couple of lice flies on him. I'm worried it may be a sign that he is getting sick again...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any pigeon can get the pigeon fly at anytime, but good husbantry in a loft domestic situation keeps them at bay...most of the time...in the wild they will pick up all kinds of things...so if you can catch him and rid them of them that would be good, here is a link to some info.

http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/livestock/pigeon_fly.htm


----------



## olayak (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you!
I wish I had the space for a loft - I live in an apt in NYC. At least it is near a large park, so the pigeons I rehabilitate can be released here and I can keep an eye on them.
(I still have my Ralph, tho, who was born feral but has some issues and can never be released.)
Lilly was recently released after being nursed back to health. I was just worried that lice flies would indicate that she was ill again?
But, from what you are saying, even healthy feral pigeons can get lice flies?
thanks


----------



## whitetail (Apr 17, 2008)

Of the 10 ferals that I feed and watch over all have always had fly lice and they are all really healthy. It's nothing to woory about.

Whitetail


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I've got five and the same. Mine are all family, so perhaps they infected each other


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

it is easyto et rid of if you all think's it's a problem 


bronco horse fly spray is what i use and it kills the lice/mites on contact


----------

